# My Colnago Dream



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's a year 2000. The tubes are Altec 2+. The components are mostly Chorus. I have a 29 max cog. The machine climbs better than my mountain bike.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Strada bend Millenium's*

Good choice. 

How's the comfort level of the Dream? I've heard a wide range from lovin' the connection to "this thing's killing me." I've got a cheapo straight guage frame from Columbus Aluthron and I find it to be fine. In fact quite confidence inspiring even in bad conditions and this is weighing 60kg and using a Flite saddle.

No mistake where the Mapei bit's from.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Beautiful bike, like to see more pictures!*

I love your bike, would love to see more of it ! I went with the 13-29 gearing as well on my C-50 I have ordered and I'm kinda curious as to how big that cassette is going to look. I have this picture of looking like I got my XTR on it, oh well I like to climb!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll post more pictures soon. I'll give you a meaty close-up of the now thoroughly pock-marked chainstay. The 29 tooth gear does unfortunately look rather Fredly. So does the medium length derailleur cage you need in order to operate the thing. But that gear will take you places you wouldn't have believed you could go. I don't use it often, but when I do, I love it.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Depending on the tire, of course, you do tend to feel every pebble in the road. But the bike is not jack-hammer harsh by any means. The sensibility is Porsche-like, lots of feedback but not a lot of punishment. I've ridden many a steel frame that was much more harsh than my Dream. I've ridden a couple of carbon frames (in particular a Time) that felt more harsh. The Dream also takes big bumps with surprising aplomb. Naturally, it's no Rolls-Royce. But it's no MGA, either.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Cream ride*

I had always said I would never ride aluminium frames, based on some early bad experiences. But I was pressed into taking a Dream (not even the B-stay model!!) and while it was stiffer than my BiTitanio in both the good and bad ways, it was VERY rideable. I used Cinelli RAM bars most recently on it, and a carbon Selcof post, and it was fine. Like my C-40 better, of course, and now my C-50........but I put my girlfriend on the Dream (after she had ridden the BiTi for a while) and she didn't complain.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*More pictures of my Dream*



SPINDAWG said:


> I love your bike, would love to see more of it ! I went with the 13-29 gearing as well on my C-50 I have ordered and I'm kinda curious as to how big that cassette is going to look. I have this picture of looking like I got my XTR on it, oh well I like to climb!


Spindawg. Better late than never. Here are a few more pictures of the Dream. As you can see, the 13-29 does add a slightly dorky touch. But who cares... I did the close-up of the top tube to show the groovy swirls and the even groovier jello cubes. The swirls cleverly relate to the fact that Mapei makes tile adhesives. The swirls mimic the way tile adhesive is normally applied. I honestly don't know what the significance of the jello cubes are.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Hot bike!!!*

His bike is so hot, he has to park it by the fire extinguisher !!!!!

I love the Mapei colour scheme -- also the special World Champion they did for Friere.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice pics*



Mapei Roida said:


> Spindawg. Better late than never. Here are a few more pictures of the Dream. As you can see, the 13-29 does add a slightly dorky touch. But who cares... I did the close-up of the top tube to show the groovy swirls and the even groovier jello cubes. The swirls cleverly relate to the fact that Mapei makes tile adhesives. The swirls mimic the way tile adhesive is normally applied. I honestly don't know what the significance of the jello cubes are.


As my wife calls the Mapei scheme, fruit salad, with all those colors going. I have enough jersey's and bibs to last a couple of years.

I like the poster in the background. Pogliahi- looks like from the 80's based on the fastback seat stays. Cool and classy.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the pictures.*

Your bike is sick. I love that paintscheme. As for the rear cassette, I chose to go with the 13-26. I think this combination would be able to get me through just about anything. Besides, I would never be able to roll with my peeps with that on my backwheel! I'm just kidding about that, but I think I did ponder over which gear combo to get a little too long. It took me less time to decide on a frame and color. 
I wanted to use the paintscheme you have so bad, but I opted to use a classic Mapei scheme that would show alot of the carbon. I think the cubes are called Bricablocs. I miss seeing those colors in the peloton and like Boneman I too have some of the jerseys. I'm a Andrea Tafi wannabe.
Thanks again for sharing pictures of your beautiful bike.I'll be sharing mine come June.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I like the Poghliaghi poster on the wall. I have a Campy Super Record Poghi in the rafters of my garage.


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice bike here is mine. Full Ultegra. I know its not Campy but to each his own huh?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Separated at birth. Raised in different cultures. But the bloodlines clearly show.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

I just ordered "my" Colnago Dream (B-Stay). Not having ever owned a Colnago before, I was wondering what you all thought of your Colnago Dream? How have the experieces with them been?

Any input is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

That is one lovely Mapei Dream mate... I do like the "full" Mapei paintwork. I have a c40 which has nice carbon nude bits but the full paint is very nice. You have a cool setup too!


----------

